
Trump backs proposed TikTok deal with Oracle, Walmart - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/2020/09/19/trump-backs-proposed-tiktok-deal-oracle-walmart/114088998/
======
rmason
Walmart being part of the deal is news to me. The move to Texas with 25,000
people, did anyone realize that TikTok was that big?

